# Red streak in eye



## nogutsnoglory (Apr 15, 2012)

How do I know of its just blood shut or inflamed? I know my eye doc said inflamed eyes are very serious and need to be treated immediately.

If it goes away with visine does it mean it's not crohns related?


----------



## Spooky1 (Apr 15, 2012)

I often have bloodshot patches in my eyes, sometimes whole eye.  if its feeling bad, like pressure, pain or too sore, go to eye hospital and get steroid drops.


----------



## optimusmog (Apr 27, 2012)

Yeah, especially if it hurts when you look at the light - it could be uveitis. I get that about once a year, it can damage your vision permanently if untreated. http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/uveitis/DS00677/DSECTION=symptoms


----------



## nogutsnoglory (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks my problem went away but my eye doc says its allergies.


----------



## purdueCrohns (May 27, 2013)

I would have the eye doctor check your eyelids for Occular Rosacea. This has been seen in some Crohn's patients with similar symptoms.  If an eye doctor is good, this check should take only a few seconds.

I am able to control it with eyelid scrubs (cleaning my eyelids with baby shampoo) and vitamin D supplements. I occasionally need to use doxycycline. 

Visine drops will improve it in the interim but can cause long term damage.  Be very careful with that.  Go to a reputable ophthalmologist.


----------



## purdueCrohns (May 27, 2013)

If it is just allergies, there are antihistamine eye drops.  Those are better than sterroidal drops like visine as those can cause damage to the eye if used too much.


----------

